# Studenten-Thread



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Meine Motivation hinter diesem Thread: Es gibt hier ja zahlreiche Studenten und viele, die demnächst beginnen werden. Wir spammen ja öfters mit diesbezüglichen Fragen andere Threads voll, deshalb dachte ich mir, man könnte hier einen kleinen Treff daraus machen, wo man sich austauschen kann, Fragen stellen kann, lästern kann, verschiedene Nebenjobs abwägen kann etc.

Ich fang gleich mal an: Besucht ihr regelmäßig alle Vorlesungen? Ich halte es so, dass ich hauptsächlich nur in die gehe, bei deren Thema es keinen roten Faden gibt aber dafür unendlich viel Wissen. Da ist es gut, wenn man das mundgerecht präsentiert bekommt. Dann gibt es wiederum Teilbereiche, wo es einen dicken, roten Faden gibt und ich genau weiß, was ich zu lernen habe. Da verzichte ich gerne darauf, weil ich das meiste schon kann oder zumindest weiß, wo es steht. Und dann habe ich noch Grundlagengebiete, wie Philosophie oder Methodik, wo alles, was ich bis zum Examen brauche, in teuren, aber hochwertigen Büchern steht. Da eigne ich mir das meiste erst in den Ferien an und konzentriere mich während des Semesters auf die Fächer, in denen ich Prüfungen schreibe.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Mai 2011)

Ich hab erst im Mai angefangen und muss mich noch irgendwie einfinden.

Zu den Vorlesungen geh ich schon...obwohl manchmal die Lust echt fehlt, weil eh alles was der vorliest im Skript steht ( 100% ableseprof ~_~ )

Was noch nervt sind die Übungen...
Man kriegt ne Übung und soll dann das machen, was erst in 2-3 Vorlesungen drankommt..... das erschließt sich mir noch nicht ganz.


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

Die Übungen sind bei mir das allerwichtigste. Ich hab dienstags von 8 bis 16 Uhr Vorlesungen, denkst du, da behalte ich irgendwas? In den Übungen dagegen bereitet man genau das wieder auf. Hier lernt man richtig viel. Leider hab ich nur zwei Übungen die Woche und neun Vorlesungen. Also 22 SWS.


----------



## Davatar (26. Mai 2011)

Meine Studienzeit ist zwar schon ne Weile her, aber ist ja nicht so tragisch.
Wir mussten im 1.Semester alle Vorlesungen besuchen, ab dem 2.Semester wars uns dann frei gestellt zu kommen wann wir wollen (mit gewissen Ausnahmen). Da ich dann im entsprechenden Semester kaum mehr Vorlesungen besucht habe und Ende Semester eine proportionale negative Veränderung von "Besuchszeit der Vorlesungen - Modulnote" feststellte, hab ich dann ein simples System angewandt:
"Lehrer mit Stoff, geht in den Kopf - Nachrichtensprecher, stell keinen Wecker."
Oder anders:
- Bei Dozenten, die innovativ sind, spannende Zusatzinfos liefern oder gar Zusatzinfos, ohne die man gewisse Prüfungsaufgaben gar nicht lösen kann (alles mehrmals vorgekommen...), geht man besser regelmässig in die Vorlesung.
- Bei Dozenten, die alles Geschriebene nur wiederholen bleibt man besser zu Hause.


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

Naja, bei uns ist wirklich von A bis Z alles online. Auch, was in der Zwischenprüfung drankommt, wird recht genau definiert, sodass man wirklich genau weiß, was man zu lernen hat. Ob man sich die Infos nun aus Fachbüchern oder Vorlesungen aneignet... who cares? Zumal der Prof in 90 Minuten einfach nicht alles unterbringen kann, was wichtig ist. 

Ich bin zwar sicher nicht der beste meines Jahrgangs, aber bei mir gibt es so viele Leute, die die ganzen Grundlagen aus dem 1. Semester gar nicht draufhaben. Wenn in der Übung gefragt wird, ob da jemand mal ein bisschen was erläutern kann, drucksen die ewig herum, statt einfach mal die Probleme zu benennen. Wenn das bis zum Examen anhält, werd ich wohl zu den 15% besten meines Jahrgangs gehören - was ja mein Ziel ist. *hoff*


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe, ich darf bald ein Student sein.


----------



## orkman (26. Mai 2011)

ich gehe in alle vorlesungen obwohl uns freigestellt auch zu hause zu bleiben , aber bei uns sind manche dinge so komplex dass man einfach hingehen muss wenn man es kapieren will ... und bei uns sagen sie immer hier und da is wichtig und kommt 100 % in der prüfung und dann schlussendlich is eh nix davon drinne ... was ich auch gerne habe ist , professoren die fragen im examen stellen wo die antwort in ihren buechern steht aber sie darueber in der vorlesung nie gesprochen haben

heute den fall gehabt -.-


----------



## schneemaus (26. Mai 2011)

Ich denke, es kommt eben auch drauf an, was man studiert. Ich kenn Leute aus meiner alten Stufe, die pennen teilweise unter der Woche bis 3 und sehen an dem Tag die Uni nicht einmal von innen, andererseits gibt es z.B. einen Kumpel, der Jura studiert, eigentlich in jeder Vorlesung hockt und viel nachbearbeiten muss.

Übrigens ist meine Bewerbung für die ZVS mal wieder weg und ich hoff natürlich, dass das mit meinem Studienplatz nicht mehr allzu lange dauert. Außerdem hab ich nächsten Dienstag noch einen Termin mit der Studienberatung, da mir, wie über 20 anderen Aushilfen auch, gekündigt wurde (FSJler und Rettungssanitäter mit C1-Führerschein sind nunmal billiger als wir), um zu überlegen, was ich in meiner verbleibenden Wartezeit noch so anstellen könnte. 

Gibt's hier eigentlich noch wen, der auf nen Studienplatz wartet, oder gar jemanden, der sich erfolgreich eingeklagt hat (wozu meiner Familie und mir schlicht das Geld fehlt)? Oder gibt es Leute, die nach ein paar Wartesemestern doch was Anderes studiert haben, weil ihnen die Zeit zu lange wurde?


----------



## tonygt (26. Mai 2011)

Also zu den Vorlesungen, ich geh so hin wie ich Lust habe. Bestimmte Vorlesungen bei uns kann man sich schenken, da wir am Ende nur ein Protokoll abgeben müssen, was aber nichts mit der eigentlichen Vorlesungen zu tun hat. Andere Vorlesungen finde ich so Interssant, dass ich hingehe obwohl ich es nicht müsste und bei einer ist es so das der Dozent nur die Folien abliest und ich mir damit auch einfach am Ende des Semester die Folien, für die Prüfung angucke und den Rest der Zeit mir spare. Muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich einen sehr entspannten Studiengang, in Combi mit einer Chaotischen Uni habe, Studiere Sozialwissenschaften in Gießen.

Allerdings ham wir grad extreme Probleme, mit einer Dozentin die in ihrer Vorlesung Material verwendet, für welches man Vorwissen benötigt, welches wir aber erst 2 Semester später erlernen und sie kein bisschen Verständnis dafür hat, dass wir es nicht können, weil es bei ihrem Studium auch so wahr .


----------



## M_of_D (26. Mai 2011)

Also ich geh auch nur zu Vorlesungen die mir selber was bringen, in manchen wird einfach zuviel Mist gemacht. Da kauf ich mir lieber Bücher zum Stoff und geh mit dem Wissen in die Prüfungen. Leider ist es immer noch so das durch die Umstellung auf Bachelor einiges im Plan schiefgegangen ist. Da gibt es Vorlesungen die das Wissen aus anderen Vorlesungen vorrausetzen, jedoch hatte man die leider noch nicht  

Ansonsten gibts halt noch Übungen oder Pflichtseminare wo ich auf jedenfall hingehe, da lernt man immer noch am meisten.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Mai 2011)

Ich gehe normalerweise so hin, dass ich um 8 da bin. Wenn eine Vorlesung ist, besuche ich sie, ansonsten mach ich was anderes. Das zieh ich dann bis um halb 6 durch und dann ist gut.


----------



## Ol@f (26. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Gibt's hier eigentlich noch wen, der auf nen Studienplatz wartet, oder gar jemanden, der sich erfolgreich eingeklagt hat (wozu meiner Familie und mir schlicht das Geld fehlt)? Oder gibt es Leute, die nach ein paar Wartesemestern doch was Anderes studiert haben, weil ihnen die Zeit zu lange wurde?


Meine Schwester hat das gemacht. Es hat sie glaub rund 700€ gekostet, wobei sie sich das Geld natürlich selbst erarbeitet hat.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Mai 2011)

700€? Dann war das aber mehr als nur Glück, denn mehr als eine Uni kann sie nicht verklagt haben. Und das ist dann schon fast Glücksspiel, wenn man das versucht ^^


----------



## Ol@f (26. Mai 2011)

Kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht beurteilen, ob es Glück, geschickt gewählt oder was auch immer war. Es schien aber alles sehr einfach zu laufen. Hab das Ganze nicht mit großem Interesse verfolgt, wenn ich ehrlich bin.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Mai 2011)

Nun ja, im Normalfall ist die Chance, wenn man sich nur bei einer Uni einklagen will, ziemlich gering. Natürlich kann es klappen, ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich. Die Chance steigt natürlich pro Uni, an der man sich einklagt, prozentual an. Der Bruder von nem Kumpel hat für seine Studienplatzklage damals um die 10000 Euro bezahlt (bzw. dessen Eltern) und er studiert nun in Leipzig.


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Mai 2011)

tjo...ich studiere Verfahrenstechnik im 2. Semester und bin mittlerweile recht gut drin 

Vorlesungen nehme ich alle mit, die ich schaffe. Das ist zwar gerade bei Ingenieursmathematik zZ eher Zeitverschwendung (Matrizen und Skalarprodukt ), aber in anderen Fächern wie Technischer Mechanik und Apperateelemente lebenswichtig.

Wenn nicht die ganzen Verbindungs-  und WG-Partys so ablenken würden


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

Auf Partys gehe ich nie, dazu ist mir meine Zeit zu schade. ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Auf Partys gehe ich nie, dazu ist mir meine Zeit zu schade. ^^



och, wieso? Ich zumindest kenne so viele Leute dort, die man sonst so selten trifft, dass es nicht langweilig wird und zumeist auch sehr günstig ist  

Und ab und zu braucht man mal ne Abwechselung zum schnöden Studienalltag...


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2011)

Wie ist das eigentlich in Deutschland mit der Studienbeihilfe/Studienbeitrag? 
Bei uns in Österreich sind ja die Studienbeiträge fast überall abgeschafft (wobei es ja Gespräche gab die wieder einzuführen) und man muss nur einen ÖH-Beitrag von ~16€ zahlen.
Die Studienbeihilfe wird nach persönlichen Faktoren errechnet.

Und noch ne Frage, was studiert ihr denn so?


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Mai 2011)

Unser Equivalent ist das Bafög und so weit ich weiß ist das fest in unseren Rechten verankert.


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Mai 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Unser Equivalent ist das Bafög und so weit ich weiß ist das fest in unseren Rechten verankert.



Jo, aber nur wenn man es bekommt  Ich gehöre nicht dazu...

Zu Studiengebühren: Das hängt vom Bundesland ab, ob es diese gibt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> och, wieso? Ich zumindest kenne so viele Leute dort, die man sonst so selten trifft, dass es nicht langweilig wird und zumeist auch sehr günstig ist
> 
> Und ab und zu braucht man mal ne Abwechselung zum schnöden Studienalltag...



Naja, ich kenn bei mir in der Fakultät kaum einen. Irgendwie sind das alle seltsame Leute, vor allem viele Säufer darunter. Nicht so mein Fall. Gerade in dem Moment torkelt wieder eine Horde Betrunkener über den Campus.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, ich kenn bei mir in der Fakultät kaum einen. Irgendwie sind das alle seltsame Leute, vor allem viele Säufer darunter. Nicht so mein Fall. Gerade in dem Moment torkelt wieder eine Horde Betrunkener über den Campus.



Im American Pie Style wahrscheinlich.
Ach, hoffentlich klappt´s mit meinem Studium "bald".


----------



## HitotsuSatori (26. Mai 2011)

Ich habe keine richtigen Vorlesungen mehr, nur noch Seminare mit Anwesenheitspflicht. Das heißt, ich geh natürlich regelmäßig hin, weil ich auf einer Liste unterschreiben muss, dass ich da bin. 
Man hat aber in verschiedenen Seminaren immer eine gewisse Anzahl an Tagen, an denen man unentschuldigt fehlen darf. Bei uns ist das so geregelt, dass man bei einem Seminar zu 80% anwesend sein muss, um die Prüfungszulassung zu bekommen. Ein Beispiel: Ich habe in diesem Semester 44 mal Japanisch (sechs SWS). Das heißt, ich kann insgesamt neun mal (von 8,8 aufgerundet) unentschuldigt fehlen. 
Wenn man Krankschreibungen vom Arzt, Nachweise für Vorstellungsgespräche oder Ähnliches hat, gelten diese Tage natürlich als entschuldigt und können unbedenklich zu den 20%, die man fehlen darf, hinzukommen.

Ansonsten besuche ich Vorlesungen oder Seminare ohne Anwesenheitspflicht, sofern vorhanden, abhängig von Thema und Prüfungsrelevanz nur sporadisch.


----------



## Konov (27. Mai 2011)

Werde jetzt wohl doch das richtige Abitur machen (am Abendgymnasium), was noch ca. 10 Monate dauert.
Viele meiner Bekannten und Verwandten meinen, dass es doch sinnvoller wäre, als jetzt mit der FH-Reife abzugehen und wenn der NC nicht passt, vor dem Nichts zu stehen. 

Dazu muss gesagt werden, dass man nicht zur Schule zurückkann, wenn man an der Uni nicht genommen wird. (Wartesemester) Man muss sich an der Schule abmelden und dann war es das. Ist auch eine selten dämliche Regelung, aber leider in Zeiten von doppelten Abitursjahrgängen viel zu unsicher.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Mai 2011)

Dann würd ich dir das auch empfehlen. Sonst kannst du dir das Abitur ja ein für allemal abschreiben, wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe. Wär ja auch blöd.


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Auf Partys gehe ich nie, dazu ist mir meine Zeit zu schade. ^^



Hast du da nicht das Gefühl was zu verpassen? Ich sag mal, man muss es ja nicht gleich übertreiben, so wie manche die ich kenne (min. 5 mal die Woche feiern gehen), aber 1-2 mal die Woche tut keinem weh. Vor allem, wenn man wie du kaum jemanden kennt  
Und wenn du nichts trinken willst - auch gut! Fahrer sind immer gefragt


----------



## Konov (27. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dann würd ich dir das auch empfehlen. Sonst kannst du dir das Abitur ja ein für allemal abschreiben, wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe. Wär ja auch blöd.



Ja richtig und da ich auch noch unsicher bin, welcher Studiengang nun doch der richtige ist, ist das Abi sowieso als Grundlage wohl besser...


----------



## zoizz (27. Mai 2011)

Machste das per Abendschule oder Fernstudium Konov?


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Mai 2011)

Sowas wie der Numerus Clausus ist eigentlich Schrott, das wisst ihr?


----------



## EspCap (27. Mai 2011)

Vermeiden kannst du ihn aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Mai 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Sowas wie der Numerus Clausus ist eigentlich Schrott, das wisst ihr?



Ich denke, die wenigsten unterwerfen sich ihm freiwillig.


----------



## Aventhor (27. Mai 2011)

Hi. Ich hab vor zum Wintersemester nen Bachelor of Science - Druck- und Medientechnologie zu machen. 
Das Problem ist nur das es in der Zeitschrift von Verdi nen Artikel gab in dem Stand das man das an der Uni Wuppertal OHNE Abi machen kann. Man bräuchte nur ne abgeschlossene Ausbildung.
Auf der Website der Uni steht aber das man eine "mindestens zwei jährige Ausbildung und drei Jahre Berufserfahrung im gewählten .."
Die Sache ist nun das z.B. Mediendesigner eine schulische Ausbildung machen können, also in der Ausbildung keine Berufserfahrung sammeln können. 
Drucker wie ich machen dagegen eine Duale Ausbilung über drei Jahre. Als habe ich ja quasi drei Jahre lang in dem Beruf "gearbeitet". Weiß einer ob diese Zeit mit angerechnet wird?
Ich wollt da die Tage noch mal anrufen aber bin durch die Arbeit noch nicht dazu gekommen.

Außerdem gibts die Möglichkeit einen direkten Studienplatz zu bekommen wenn man andersweitig vorgebildet ist.. die genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht mehr aber es hieß irgendwas mit " ... vom Kultus- und Irgendwasministerium anerkannte XXX" .. wäre die Techniker Schule sowas? Die geht über zwei Jahre also auch wieder ne ganz schön lange Zeit.. danach bin ich 25 und fang dann erst an zu Studieren.. das ist ganz schön spät. x]


----------



## EspCap (27. Mai 2011)

Aventhor schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur das es in der Zeitschrift von Verdi nen Artikel gab in dem Stand das man das an der Uni Wuppertal OHNE Abi machen kann. Man bräuchte nur ne abgeschlossene Ausbildung.



Wo ich das gerade wieder lese fällt mir wieder ein, dass wir das neulich schon mal in einem anderen Thread hatten. Was haltet ihr davon? In dem alten Thread ging es afaik um Medizin, das man in NRW mit 3 Jahren Berufserfahrung (als Arzthelfer etc) ohne Abi/Fachabi studieren kann. 

Imo ist das der größte Schwachsinn überhaupt. Wer das Studium dann schaffen würde, der hätte auch ein Abi geschafft. Und ansonsten nimmt es denen einen Studienplatz weg, die ihr Abi eigentlich haben.


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Mai 2011)

Naja, das ist dafür gedacht, dass diejenigen, die schon viele Qualifikationen in Medizin erworben haben, leicht das Studium beginnen zu können, ohne das für sie eigentlich unsinnige Abi nachholen zu müssen.


----------



## EspCap (27. Mai 2011)

Ich komme mir da nur etwas verarscht vor, weil ich hier einen NC von 1,2 oder irgendwas in der Richtung erreichen muss und ein paar Bundesländer weiter das einfach komplett ohne geht. Warum machen wir überhaupt noch Abi?


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Mai 2011)

Das gibts bei Maschienenbau auch.
Mit nem Mechanikermeister kannste auch an der FH studieren.

Unser ex-Mitarbeiter hat das gemacht und is nu Dipl. Ing...

Es is einfach ne super möglichkeit, wenn man noch mal weiterkommen will.


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich komme mir da nur etwas verarscht vor, weil ich hier einen NC von 1,2 oder irgendwas in der Richtung erreichen muss und ein paar Bundesländer weiter das einfach komplett ohne geht. Warum machen wir überhaupt noch Abi?



Auf den NC kannst du das nicht schieben, der wird immer von der Uni festgelegt. Jura hat beispielsweise in Trier keinen, aber fast überall kommt man nur sehr schwer rein. Bei Medizin ist das nicht anders. Gerade im Osten sind die Unis extrem leer. Und so schlimm sind die nicht.

http://www.zeit.de/2011/21/S-Studentenboom


----------



## EspCap (27. Mai 2011)

Klar, aber die Leute in den anderen Bundesländern die das dann ohne Abi studieren brauchen logischerweise keinen NC. Keine Ahnung wie es da allgemein mit dem NC so aussieht, aber hier gibt's afaik keine Uni die Medizin unter 1,5 hat. 
Den Artikel kenne ich und das weiß ich auch. Aber eigentlich will ich nicht wirklich in den Osten ziehen (nichts gegen den Osten an sich, aber ich wohne nunmal in BaWü). Eigentlich habe ich eher vor nach München zu gehen, vielleicht auch Berlin - aber das ist noch absolut nicht beschlossen, davon abgesehen dass ich das Abi ja erst nächstes Jahr habe.


----------



## Konov (27. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Machste das per Abendschule oder Fernstudium Konov?



Abendschule 




Schrottinator schrieb:


> Sowas wie der Numerus Clausus ist eigentlich Schrott, das wisst ihr?



Was für eine Aussage! Als könnte den jemand umgehen...
Kannst ja mal beim Kultusministerium anrufen und fragen


----------



## Terrascream (27. Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man nicht direkt nach dem Abitur studieren dürfen ( Ich weiß da werde ich mir ne Menge Missgunst einfangen mit der Aussage^^)
Wieso?
Da man dann i.wann Mitte 20 fertig ist & einfach noch nie gearbeitet haben :>
Btw, in 5 1/2 Jahren kann ich ohne Abitur Medizin studieren, mwhahaha dann sind Abiturienten nichts besseres mehr :'D

Eine allgemeine Frage noch..gehört ihr zu den "typischen Studenten?" ..so mit Bart, Brille, längeren Haaren undso?


----------



## Konov (27. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man nicht direkt nach dem Abitur studieren dürfen ( Ich weiß da werde ich mir ne Menge Missgunst einfangen mit der Aussage^^)
> Wieso?
> Da man dann i.wann Mitte 20 fertig ist & einfach noch nie gearbeitet haben :>



Ich wäre mit meinem Studium theoretisch erst mit 32 fertig.
Und bis dahin habe ich nur in Minijobs gearbeitet. Aber wenn man sich halt für Bildung entscheidet, kommt man da nicht drum herum.
Ich hätte auch irgendeinen Job annehmen können nach meiner Ausbildung (wenn ich einen gefunden hätte), aber das hätte mir auf Dauer keine persönliche Erfüllung gegeben.
Und da ich Bafög bekomme und so leben kann, wähle ich den Weg der Bildung und studiere bis ich Mitte 30 bin. Da kommt man eben nicht drum herum heutzutage. Aber wenn ich fertig bin, freue ich mich umso mehr.

(meine persönliche Situation als Ausgangslage vorrausgesetzt, normal hat man das Abi ja bereits mit Anfang 20)


----------



## EspCap (27. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Btw, in 5 1/2 Jahren kann ich ohne Abitur Medizin studieren, mwhahaha dann sind Abiturienten nichts besseres mehr :'D



Naja... die haben Abi. Und du dann nicht. 

Und das mit 'Mitte 20 und noch nie gearbeitet' ist Schwachsinn. Ich kenne keinen, der keinen kleinen Nebenjob und oder einen Ferienjob hat. Und wieso sollte man nicht direkt nach der Schule studieren dürfen? Wenn man da noch gezwungen wird, irgendwas zu arbeiten nur um gearbeitet zu haben, gehört man ja schon fast wieder bis zum alten Eisen bis man endlich fertig studiert & promoviert hat.


----------



## Deanne (27. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man nicht direkt nach dem Abitur studieren dürfen ( Ich weiß da werde ich mir ne Menge Missgunst einfangen mit der Aussage^^)
> Wieso?
> Da man dann i.wann Mitte 20 fertig ist & einfach noch nie gearbeitet haben :>
> Btw, in 5 1/2 Jahren kann ich ohne Abitur Medizin studieren, mwhahaha dann sind Abiturienten nichts besseres mehr :'D
> ...



Du bist kein Student, oder? Dann wüsstest du, wie sehr sich ein Studium durch äußere Einflüsse in die Länge ziehen kann. Und wenn man dann nicht direkt nach dem Abitur einsteigen darf, kriegt man in manchen Berufen Probleme.

Ich studiere Lehramt und habe, wie viele andere auch, direkt einen Studienplatz bekommen und konnte wenige Monate nach meinem Abitur mit dem Studium anfangen. Natürlich habe ich dadurch keine Berufserfahrung, aber was bringt es mir, wenn ich meine Zeit mit Jobs verschwende, die wenig mit meinem Studiengang zu tun haben und mich eher frustrieren, als mir sinnvolles Wissen zu vermitteln? Verbeamtet wird man nur bis zu einem gewissen Alter und wenn ich sehe, wie selten ich meine benötigten Kurse bekomme und wie viel Zeit mit Warterei auf überfüllte Seminare verloren geht, passen irgendwelche "Überbrückungsjobs" absolut nicht in meinen Zeitplan.

Zudem habe ich bereits während meiner Zeit als Abiturientin und auch später umfangreiche Erfahrungen im pädagogischen Bereich gesammelt. 
Ich habe jahrelang Nachhilfe gegeben und behinderte und lernschwache Kinder und ihre Familien betreut. Letzteres ehrenamtlich. Insofern traue ich mir durchaus zu, im Berufsleben Fuß fassen zu können. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man als angehender Lehrer sowieso mehrere Praktika absolvieren muss, bevor man ins Referendariat geht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Mai 2011)

Praktika sind mitterweile fast überall vorgeschrieben. Ich muss in den Ferien auch 4 Wochen zur Staatsanwaltschaft... insgesamt 3 Monate. Dann noch zwei Jahre Referendariat. Praxis hab ich bis dahin genug.


----------



## Terrascream (28. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja... die haben Abi. Und du dann nicht.
> 
> Und das mit 'Mitte 20 und noch nie gearbeitet' ist Schwachsinn. Ich kenne keinen, der keinen kleinen Nebenjob und oder einen Ferienjob hat. Und wieso sollte man nicht direkt nach der Schule studieren dürfen? Wenn man da noch gezwungen wird, irgendwas zu arbeiten nur um gearbeitet zu haben, gehört man ja schon fast wieder bis zum alten Eisen bis man endlich fertig studiert & promoviert hat.



Also sind die Leute mit Abitur dann besser, ja?:>
Ich glaube nicht wirklich, da ich wenn ich anfange Medizin zu studieren bereits 6 jahre Berufserfahrung (inkl. Ausbildung/Fortbildung/Weiterbildung) haben werde 
Auch Nebenjob's & Ferienjob's ...wow...beim Rewe an der Kasse arbeiten...


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was für eine Aussage! Als könnte den jemand umgehen...
> Kannst ja mal beim Kultusministerium anrufen und fragen



Ich arbeite als Studienbotschafter für das Ministerium für Kultur und Wissenschaft in Baden-Württemberg und bei jedem Vortrag erkläre ich jedes mal von neuem, dass der Nummerus Clausus KEIN Mindestdurchschnitt ist, den man haben muss. Der Nummerus Clausus ist der Notenschnitt des Studenten, der im vorhergehenden Jahr/Semester (kommt drauf an, ob der Studiengang jährlich oder pro Semester angeboten wird) den letzten verfügbaren Studienplatz belegt hat. Der NC ermittelt sich jedes Jahr neu und ist keine Voraussetzung, sondern eine Auswertung!


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Mai 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich arbeite als Studienbotschafter für das Ministerium für Kultur und Wissenschaft in Baden-Württemberg und bei jedem Vortrag erkläre ich jedes mal von neuem, dass der Nummerus Clausus KEIN Mindestdurchschnitt ist, den man haben muss. Der Nummerus Clausus ist der Notenschnitt des Studenten, der im vorhergehenden Jahr/Semester (kommt drauf an, ob der Studiengang jährlich oder pro Semester angeboten wird) den letzten verfügbaren Studienplatz belegt hat. Der NC ermittelt sich jedes Jahr neu und ist keine Voraussetzung, sondern eine Auswertung!



Es ist doch egal, wie man es definiert, unterm Strich kommt es auf das gleiche hinaus.


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich arbeite als Studienbotschafter für das Ministerium für Kultur und Wissenschaft in Baden-Württemberg und bei jedem Vortrag erkläre ich jedes mal von neuem, dass der Nummerus Clausus KEIN Mindestdurchschnitt ist, den man haben muss. Der Nummerus Clausus ist der Notenschnitt des Studenten, der im vorhergehenden Jahr/Semester (kommt drauf an, ob der Studiengang jährlich oder pro Semester angeboten wird) den letzten verfügbaren Studienplatz belegt hat. Der NC ermittelt sich jedes Jahr neu und ist keine Voraussetzung, sondern eine Auswertung!



Da muss ich - trotz deiner Kompetenz - widersprechen und Ceiwyn beipflichten: Man kann doch den NC nicht aus "keine Vorraussetzung" betrachten, wenn genau dieser NC es ist, der einen auf die Warteliste und damit vom Studium ausschließt!
Natürlich ist der NC eine Vorraussetzung. Er ist sicherlich auch eine Auswertung, wie du gesagt hast. Aber bei den meisten Studiengängen (die ohne NC außen vor gelassen), ist der NC eine Auswertung und im Folgenden dann eine Beschränkung, an die sich jeder halten muss. Leider. Denn sonst könnte ja jeder mit 3,4er Abi Medizin studieren.


----------



## Ogil (28. Mai 2011)

Nochmal zum mit/ohne Abi studieren: Ich habe an einer Fachhochschule mein Diplom gemacht und einige meiner Mitstudenten hatten da den Weg ohne Abi gewaehlt. 

Neben der "normalen" Fachhochschulreife die man ueber eine Fachschule erwerben kann, gab es auch die Moeglichkeit per Ausbildung und Fortbildung (Meister/Techniker) die Zugangsberechtigung zu erhalten. Damals gab es dann aber noch diverse "Haken" - d.h. dass man z.B. sein Grundstudium mit einem bestimmten Notenschnitt schaffen musste und nach 4 Semestern max. 1 oder 2 (weiss nicht genau) offene Pruefungen haben durfte. Die Leute hatten dann manchmal mehr Probleme in den rein theoretischen Faechern (Mathe z.B. - weil ihr Schulabschluss eventuell auch schon fast 10 Jahre her war), dafuer hatten sie in den eher praktischen Faechern Erfahrung und somit dort weniger Schwierigkeiten.

Ich selbst ging direkt nach dem Abi (bzw. nach Zivi) an die FH - und war einer der Juengsten meines Jahrgangs, die meisten FH'ler waren aelter und hatten schon Berufserfahrung.

Nun zu behaupten, dass eine der beiden Gruppen was Besseres waere ist doch Quatsch. Am Ende zaehlt, dass man sein Studium abschliesst und dann hat jeder den gleichen Abschluss. Und wenn man erstmal sein Diplom hat, dann kuemmert es niemand mehr, ob man davor ein Abi hatte oder nicht. Natuerlich muss man sein Diplom auch erstmal schaffen - bei uns sind damals etwa 50% durchgekommen.


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Nochmal zum mit/ohne Abi studieren: Ich habe an einer Fachhochschule mein Diplom gemacht und einige meiner Mitstudenten hatten da den Weg ohne Abi gewaehlt.
> 
> Neben der "normalen" Fachhochschulreife die man ueber eine Fachschule erwerben kann, gab es auch die Moeglichkeit per Ausbildung und Fortbildung (Meister/Techniker) die Zugangsberechtigung zu erhalten. Damals gab es dann aber noch diverse "Haken" - d.h. dass man z.B. sein Grundstudium mit einem bestimmten Notenschnitt schaffen musste und nach 4 Semestern max. 1 oder 2 (weiss nicht genau) offene Pruefungen haben durfte. Die Leute hatten dann manchmal mehr Probleme in den rein theoretischen Faechern (Mathe z.B. - weil ihr Schulabschluss eventuell auch schon fast 10 Jahre her war), dafuer hatten sie in den eher praktischen Faechern Erfahrung und somit dort weniger Schwierigkeiten.
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich auch so. Natürlich ist jemand mit FH-Reife nicht besser oder schlechter als jemand mit Abi. Umgekehrt genauso.
Allgemein wird der Wert des Abis meiner Meinung nach auf der einen seite überschätzt, auf der anderen unterschätzt.

Es ist eben immer noch wichtig, wenn man das Abi hat, weil mittlerweile für jeden Deppen-Beruf das Abi als Vorraussetzung betrachtet wird - was völlig unverständlich ist, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Und andererseits ist das Abi nichts weiter als ein Wisch, den man irgendwo vorlegt und weder etwas über deine geistige Leistungsfähigkeit noch deine Intelligenz aussagt.
Jeder hat da IMO ganz unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten und ob die durch das Abitur nun schriftlich festgehalten werden und eine hohe objektive Aussagekraft besitzen, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln.

Ich mache das Abi schließlich auch nur, weil das Land es vorschreibt. Sonst würde ich es auch lassen. Es ist nur eine weitere Hürde auf dem Weg zum Traumberuf, mehr nicht.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Mai 2011)

Err ja, ich gehe nicht zu jeder Vorlesung. Verwaltungswissenschaften, Kommunal- und Wirtschaftsrecht, Englisch und EDV/Informatik besuch ich sehr sehr unregelmäßig - d. h. die ersten beiden Vorlesungen gebe ich mir schon ab und zu, die letzteren dafür ausnahmslos garnicht. Anwesenheitspflicht herrscht bei uns garnicht.

Was die NCs angeht.. Schrottinator hat schon recht - der NC hat rein garnichts damit zu tun wie schwierig ein Studiengang ist oder eben nicht und ist daher in dem Sinne auch kein Mindestdurchschnitt. Es ist ein Siebewerkzeug um den Ansturm an den Unis geringer zu halten. Ändert natürlich nichts daran das der NC eine Vorraussetzung für eine erfolgreiche Bewerbung an einer bestimmten Hochschule ist - das sind halt zwei Paar Schuhe und sollten differenziert betrachtet werden.

Ich bin auch der Meinung das ein Abitur nicht sonderlich viel aussagt und man auch mit der FH Reife oder einer anders ergatterten Hochschulbescheinigung an einer Uni nicht fehl am Platz ist. Ich meine jeder der Abi gemacht hat kennt diese typischen Streber die einfach nichts anderes machen als lernen, ich habe die Erfahrung speziell mit Mädels gemacht, aber nix aufn Schirm kriegen. Die können dann ausnahmslos alles auswendig aber haben nichts verstanden. Das sind dann aber die, die meist mit das beste Abitur haben - an der Uni aber am krassesten versagen. Auswendig lernen funktioniert da halt nurnoch in den wenigsten Modulen.

Zu dem Praktika Thema ist auch jeder anders betroffen, wir dürfen im 4ten Semester 2x 3 Monate Praktikum machen (jemand der studiert weiß wie knapp das zeitlich wird, da ein Semester eben keine 6 Monate lang ist), im 7ten nochmal 3 Monate und ab dem 3ten Semester 11 oder 13 Wochen (nagelt mich nicht fest, ich müsste das jetzt auch nachlesen) in den Semesterferien machen. Da ist man dann zeitlich ne Weile sehr beschränkt.

Aja und ich habe weder Brille, noch lange Haare  - aber ich rasier mich auch nicht jeden Morgen. Und ich bin' Nerd.


----------



## EspCap (28. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Auch Nebenjob's & Ferienjob's ...wow...beim Rewe an der Kasse arbeiten...



Keine Ahnung was du so an Neben/Ferienjobs gemacht hast, aber ich mache da schon ein bisschen anspruchsvollere Sachen.



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Also sind die Leute mit Abitur dann besser, ja?:>[/font]




Ja, weil man in den drei bzw. zwei Jahren Unterschied zwischen mittlerer Reife und Abi eben doch noch einiges lernt. Geht ja nicht nur um Fachwissen im eigenen Gebiet - Stichwort Fachidioten.


----------



## Deanne (28. Mai 2011)

Ah, zu den Vorlesungen hatte ich mich ja noch gar nicht geäußert. Also, dann mal los...

Als ich mit dem Studium angefangen habe, bin ich noch zu jeder Vorlesung gegangen. Mittlerweile spare ich mir einige, weil es teilweise überflüssig ist, hinzugehen. Man sitzt mit 200 Kommilitonen zusammen in einem viel zu kleinen Hörsaal und vorne steht der Dozent und liest das Script ab. 
In den hinteren Reihen kriegt man sowieso nichts mit, weil man wegen Platzmangels irgendwo unter der Fensterbank kauert und in der gleichen Zeit hätte man die Inhalte auch selbst erarbeiten können. Immerhin wird eh alles online gestellt. 

Und als LA-Student muss man für einen Teilnahmeschein sowieso keine Klausuren schreiben und kann sich die Teilnahme selbst bescheinigen. Also gehe ich nur hin, wenn mich ein Thema wirklich interessiert.

Bei den Seminaren sieht es natürlich anders aus. Zwar sind die Gruppen auch dort zu groß, aber immerhin kriegt man genug vom Stoff mit und kann in mehreren Kleingruppen halbwegs produktiv arbeiten. Und dazu kommt die Tatsache, dass man für Leistungsnachweise Hausarbeiten schreiben muss, die zwingend mit Anwesenheit und Aufmerksamkeit im jeweiligen Seminar verbunden sind.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Mai 2011)

Ich bin echt froh, dass ich keine verpflichtenden Seminare habe. Nur Vorlesungen und zwei Arbeitsgemeinschaften. Seminare stelle ich mir schrecklich vor, obwohl man da - angeblich - wohl am meisten lernt.


----------



## Deanne (28. Mai 2011)

Ich brauche, beispielsweise in Geschichte, zu jedem der vier Zeitfenster eine Vorlesung, ein Seminar und eine begleitende Übung. Welches Thema ich mir aussuche, steht mir jedoch frei. Leider ist die Auswahl im Sommersemester immer etwas dürftig. 

Trotzdem finde ich Seminare deutlich angenehmer als Vorlesungen. Man kriegt viel mehr mit, muss mitarbeiten und wird zur Anwesenheit gezwungen. 
Dadurch arbeitet man mehr, was auf lange Sicht sinnvoller ist, als in Vorlesungen zu sitzen und Zeitung zu lesen.


----------



## Ol@f (28. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Was die NCs angeht.. Schrottinator hat schon recht - der NC hat rein garnichts damit zu tun wie schwierig ein Studiengang ist oder eben nicht und ist daher in dem Sinne auch kein Mindestdurchschnitt. Es ist ein Siebewerkzeug um den Ansturm an den Unis geringer zu halten. Ändert natürlich nichts daran das der NC eine Vorraussetzung für eine erfolgreiche Bewerbung an einer bestimmten Hochschule ist - das sind halt zwei Paar Schuhe und sollten differenziert betrachtet werden.
> 
> Ich bin auch der Meinung das ein Abitur nicht sonderlich viel aussagt und man auch mit der FH Reife oder einer anders ergatterten Hochschulbescheinigung an einer Uni nicht fehl am Platz ist. Ich meine jeder der Abi gemacht hat kennt diese typischen Streber die einfach nichts anderes machen als lernen, ich habe die Erfahrung speziell mit Mädels gemacht, aber nix aufn Schirm kriegen. Die können dann ausnahmslos alles auswendig aber haben nichts verstanden. Das sind dann aber die, die meist mit das beste Abitur haben - an der Uni aber am krassesten versagen. Auswendig lernen funktioniert da halt nurnoch in den wenigsten Modulen.


Genau. Beim NC geht es i.W. um die Anmeldezahlen und die entsprechenden Kapazitäten, die die Universität stellen kann. [Deshalb ist u.a. Mathematik an kaum einer zulassungsbeschränkt.] Warum man dann aber versucht nur die besten Abiturienten zu nehmen? Einfach weil es eine positive Korrelation zwischen guter Schul- und Studienleistung. Das heißt jemand mit einem (sehr) guten Abitur absolviert sein Studium mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit erfolgreich. Warum sollte man auch Plätze verschwenden, mit Leuten, die ihr Studium vielleicht nicht erfolgreich absolvieren, also abbrechen. Dass es natürlich Ausnahmefälle in beide Richtungen gibt, sollte jedem klar sein. Diese kehren den Trend einer Statistik aber nicht um!


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Mai 2011)

Ich finde übrigens das es "Studenten-Threat" heißen sollte. Hihih.


----------



## iceteaboss (28. Mai 2011)

Abitur= Matura in der Schweiz?

Nur so ne Frage nebenbei^^


----------



## Terrascream (28. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du so an Neben/Ferienjobs gemacht hast, aber ich mache da schon ein bisschen anspruchsvollere Sachen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt denke ich nicht das du in den 3 Jahren so viel mehr lernen wirst was du für die Zukunft brauchst oder? Abgesehen davon das man sich sowieso nicht alles behalten wird & wenn du nun das Gegenteil behauptest, kann ich dich leider nicht mehr ernst nehmen, weil das kompletter Schwachsinn ist...
Das Abitur was "besseres" ist im Endeffekt ein Trugschluß.
Auf welchem weg ich was studiere ist ziemlich latte, das Ergebnis zählt.

Als Abiturient würde ich mich aber auch der Wahrheit verwehren! :>


----------



## EspCap (28. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Als Abiturient würde ich mich aber auch der Wahrheit verwehren! :>



Ja. Ist natürlich wirklich was tolles, einen geringeren Schulabschluss zu haben. 

Und nein, natürlich behält man nicht alles was man in der Schule lernt. Aber in der Oberstufe lernt man viele Sachen, die einfach zur Allgemeinbildung zählen. Und du kannst mir nicht sagen, dass Bio LK schädlich ist wenn man später mal Medizin studieren will.


----------



## Deanne (28. Mai 2011)

Ich kriege langsam das Gefühl, dass man sich als Abiturient schon fast schämen muss, weil man so dumm war, 13 Jahre zur Schule zu gehen...

Natürlich sagt das Abitur nicht viel darüber aus, wie intelligent jemand ist oder wie seine Chancen stehen, ein Studium erfolgreich abzuschliessen. 
Aber im Laufe der 13 Jahre Schulausbildung kriegt man nicht nur fachspezifisches Wissen mit, sondern auch Methodik und Allgemeinbildung. 
Klar, es wird immer auch Sonderfälle und Ausnahmen geben. Trotzdem halte ich es für sinnvoll, das Abitur einem anderen Schulabschluss vorzuziehen, wenn man die Möglichkeit dazu hat.


----------



## EspCap (28. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich kriege langsam das Gefühl, dass man sich als Abiturient schon fast schämen muss, weil man so dumm war, 13 Jahre zur Schule zu gehen...



So geht's mir hier gerade auch. Dickes /sign zu deinem Kommentar.


----------



## Terrascream (28. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich kriege langsam das Gefühl, dass man sich als Abiturient schon fast schämen muss, weil man so dumm war, 13 Jahre zur Schule zu gehen...
> 
> Natürlich sagt das Abitur nicht viel darüber aus, wie intelligent jemand ist oder wie seine Chancen stehen, ein Studium erfolgreich abzuschliessen.
> Aber im Laufe der 13 Jahre Schulausbildung kriegt man nicht nur fachspezifisches Wissen mit, sondern auch Methodik und Allgemeinbildung.
> *Klar, es wird immer auch Sonderfälle und Ausnahmen geben*. Trotzdem halte ich es für sinnvoll, das Abitur einem anderen Schulabschluss vorzuziehen, wenn man die Möglichkeit dazu hat.




Ich habe nie behauptet das man sich dafür schämen muss oder sonstiges...
Es geht mir nur darum das viele denken sie wären dadurch etwas besseres & dem ist ganz Gewiss nicht so...
& wenn man sein Ziel erreicht hat war der Weg dann trotzdem egal,oder? :>


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Mai 2011)

Man sollte sich nicht so aufs Abi versteifen. Wer Berufserfahrung hat, sollte auch ohne Abi studieren dürfen, weil er eben deutlich mehr Fachwissen hat. Im Studium bringt dir halt Allgemeinbildung nicht viel. Trotzdem sollte das Abitur nach wie vor Standart-Voraussetzung bleiben.


----------



## EspCap (28. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Es geht mir nur darum das viele denken sie wären dadurch etwas besseres & dem ist ganz Gewiss nicht so...



Ich übersetze mal: "Ich hab kein Abi und deswegen finde ich alle die es haben oder gerade machen blöd."
Sorry, aber genau so klingst du.


----------



## Terrascream (28. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja. Ist natürlich wirklich was tolles, einen geringeren Schulabschluss zu haben.
> 
> Und nein, natürlich behält man nicht alles was man in der Schule lernt. Aber in der Oberstufe lernt man viele Sachen, die einfach zur Allgemeinbildung zählen. Und du kannst mir nicht sagen, dass Bio LK schädlich ist wenn man später mal Medizin studieren will.



Du zitierst auch wie es dir passt, wa?:>
Bio LK, schädlich? - nein, *ich sagte auch nie das es schadet*, ich sagte lediglich das es nichts *besseres* ist.
Aber wozu 3 Jahre mehr Schule machen um etwas Biologie zu lernen, wenn ich hingegen in der Ausbildung das 1000xfache über den menschlichen Körper lerne...


----------



## Terrascream (28. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> *Ich übersetze mal: "Ich hab kein Abi und deswegen finde ich alle die es haben oder gerade machen blöd."* -auf diesen Satz habe ich nur gewartet!
> Sorry, aber genau so klingst du.



Nur gut das es immer ein Unterschied ist, das das was man sagt nicht das ist was der andere versteht 



Cei, danke!
Wenigstens einer der hier keine Erektion bekommt, weil er das Abi hat :>


----------



## EspCap (28. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Nur gut das es immer ein Unterschied ist, das das was man sagt nicht das ist was der andere versteht
> Cei, danke!
> Wenigstens einer der hier keine Erektion bekommt, weil er das Abi hat :>



Hab ich mir gedacht, dass du darauf gewartet hast - deswegen habe ich es ja geschrieben.
Jetzt versinke ich wieder in Scham und überlasse deiner Weisheit das Feld, dankeschön.


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2011)

iceteaboss schrieb:


> Abitur= Matura in der Schweiz?
> 
> Nur so ne Frage nebenbei^^



Rüchtüch


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2011)

Schämen muss man sich fürs Abi selbstverständlich nicht, im Gegenteil, man kann Stolz darauf sein.

Aber es wird auch viel Schund unterrichtet und vorrausgesetzt, ebenso wie man auch viel für die Allgemeinbildung oder Methodik (wie bereits gesagt wurde) lernen kann.
Es ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Das Abi an sich ist eine schwierige Hürde, man kann Stolz sein, wenn man sie bezwingen kann. Allerdings sollte man sich nicht zuviel darauf einbilden, denn viele Inhalte davon sind eben auch Müll.

Was aber wiederum kein Grund ist, sich zu schämen. Es gibt nur Leute die sich gern einen drauf runterholen weil sie Abi haben und damit vermeintlich besser sind als ein KFZ Mechatroniker ohne Abi o.ä.

Und DAS ist halt ne Lachnummer. ^^

edit: scheisse Doppelpost


----------



## Nebola (28. Mai 2011)

Aber das viel Schund unterrichtet wird ist doch nichts neues oder ? 

Ich habe jetzt in ein paar Wochen mein Fach Abi beendet und ich weis nicht warum ich an einer Wirtschaftsschule (Höhere Handelsschule), Chemie lerne. Wozu brauche ich das wenn ich auf eine Wirtschaftsschule gehe wo geschätzte 80% danach was im Kaufmännischen Bereich machen ?
Naja und der andere Mist halt, Religion, Politik etc. Mag ja teilweise zum Allgemeinwissen gehören, aber brauchen tue ist es sicher nicht.


----------



## iceteaboss (28. Mai 2011)

Wie lang müsst ihr in die Schule für die Matura(Abi)?

In der Schweiz siehts so aus: Ich kann irgendeinen Beruf erlernen, das dauert bei den meisten 3 Jahre, man kann die Matura berfufsbegleitend machen was ziemlich schwer ist oder wie alle anderen nach der Lehre noch ein Jahr anhängen, so spart man sich den Stress fürs lernen. Anschliessend kann man arbeiten gehn und schon recht ordentlich Kohle machen oder studieren. Ist das bei euch so viel anders?


----------



## Terrascream (28. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hab ich mir gedacht, dass du darauf gewartet hast - deswegen habe ich es ja geschrieben.
> Jetzt versinke ich wieder in Scham und überlasse deiner Weisheit das Feld, dankeschön.



Nun stelle ich die BIO LK Frage nochmal an dich nur in einer abgeänderten Form 
Was ist schädlich daran 3 Jahre Ausbildung + 3 Jahre (Inkl. 2 Jahre Fachweiterbildung) zu haben bevor ich studiere ? 
1.Ich lerne Anatomie wesentlich intensiver
2.Kenne mich bereits mit diversen Medikamenten, deren Wirkungen und Nebenwirkungen aus
3.Ich weiß wir diverse Krankheitsbilder in echt aussehen und nicht nur wir im Buch, Krankheitsverläufe etc...
4.Ich weiß wie es in einem Krankenhaus zugeht.
5.Ich muss mich mit dem wie Konov bereits erwähntem "Schund" nicht rumplagen.

Aber wahrscheinlich zählt bei dir das Abitur nur wegen dem sozialen Status, wa? :>


----------



## EspCap (28. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich zählt bei dir das Abitur nur wegen dem sozialen Status, wa? :>




Was hast du eigentlich für ein Problem?


----------



## Terrascream (28. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was hast du eigentlich für ein Problem?



Das Leute sich was auf ihr Abitur einbilden & meinen sie wären dadurch besser 
Aber bitte sei so gut & beantworte meine Frage


----------



## Nebola (28. Mai 2011)

Er wird bestimmt Hautarzt, also laut Scrubs ein Vollversager


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Mai 2011)

Den ganzen Kram lernt man doch in der Regel auch im Grundstudium. Das alles schonmal gemacht zu haben hilft dir zwar im bestehen der Module, das heißt aber noch nicht das es dich dazu qualifiziert.
Das Abitur heißt ja auch "Reifeprüfung" und hat meiner Meinung nach nicht viel mit Fachwissen zu tun. 

Was ich aus der Schule z. B. brauche ist extrem beschränkt: Mathe, Politik.
Aber ich hab ja durchaus nochmehr gelernt, ich weiß wie man ne Hausarbeit schreibt, die Formgerecht gestaltet, richtig zitiert usw. usf.; ich habe in der Schule auch gelernt wie man Referate und Gruppenarbeiten gescheit erledigt und ich habe gelernt das man zum Verständnis einfach andere Bezugsquellen für Informationen braucht und sich nicht auf den gegebenen Stoff versteifen sollte.

Abi als Statussymbol? Junge steht das auf meiner Stirn? Ich meine das ich Abi habe? Wtf, ehrlich.
Aber ich meine selbst wenn es so wäre, was genau ist daran so schlimm?


----------



## EspCap (28. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Aber bitte sei so gut & beantworte meine Frage




Natürlich ist das nicht schädlich, hab ich ja auch nie gesagt. Ich finde nur, dass einem ohne Abi was fehlt.


----------



## Terrascream (28. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das nicht schädlich, hab ich ja auch nie gesagt. Ich finde nur, dass einem ohne Abi was fehlt.



Und was? =)


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Und was? =)



Tolleranz und Stolzempfinden scheinbar.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Mai 2011)

Das Abi hat meines Erachtes nur einen Zweck: Auslese. Das ist das Gute. Klingt zwar fies, aber wer wirklich ohne Abi studieren will, der schafft es auch über Umwege - etwa mit Berufsqualifikationen. Das ist ja gut und verständlich. Doch wer lieber so lala vor sich hinstudieren will, kann es ohne Abi vergessen. Wobei es auch genug Abiturienten gibt, die auf diese Art studieren.

In der Zeit war unlängst ein Artikel, dass viele ihren Berufswunsch von TV-Serien abhängig machen. Sprich: Wer Scrubs und Dr. House guckt, will Arzt werden, wer Gerichtsshows und anderen Kram guckt, will Richter oder Staatsanwalt werden, wobei in beiden Fällen die Shows mit der Realität nicht einmal minimal übereinstimmen. Und die, die dafür am empfänglichsten sind, sind die Hauptschüler, die kaum den Abschluss geschafft haben, aber überzeugt davon sind, Arzt oder Anwalt zu werden. Was wäre an den Unis los, wenn die alle einfach so studieren dürften. 

Wer wirklich studieren möchte, kann das Abi nachholen oder über Umwege reinkommen. 

Die Kenntnisse, die man durch das Abi bekommt, sind aber dagegen wohl eher zu vernächlässigen. Ob einem Methodik wirklich viel weiterhilft? In Jura z.B. gar nicht, weil es von Grund auf alle didaktischen Mittel über den Haufen wirft und die Klausuren mit denen in der Schule in keiner Weise übereinstimmen.


----------



## EspCap (28. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Und was? =)



Du hast den Thread bis hierher aber schon gelesen, oder?


----------



## Terrascream (28. Mai 2011)

Mein Berufswunsch weht daher das ich den Menschen einfach unheimlich interessant finde, gerade die Anatomie & Physiologie


----------



## Ol@f (28. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> In der Zeit war unlängst ein Artikel, dass viele ihren Berufswunsch von TV-Serien abhängig machen. Sprich: Wer Scrubs und Dr. House guckt, will Arzt werden, wer Gerichtsshows und anderen Kram guckt, will Richter oder Staatsanwalt werden, wobei in beiden Fällen die Shows mit der Realität nicht einmal minimal übereinstimmen. Und die, die dafür am empfänglichsten sind, sind die Hauptschüler, die kaum den Abschluss geschafft haben, aber überzeugt davon sind, Arzt oder Anwalt zu werden. Was wäre an den Unis los, wenn die alle einfach so studieren dürften.


Wobei Dr. House ja durchaus fachlich gelobt wird.   


> Die fachliche Qualität der Serie wird überwiegend positiv bewertet. So betont etwa Harald Haynert, wissenschaftlicher Mitarbeiter am Institut für Ethik und Kommunikation im Gesundheitswesen der Universität Witten/Herdecke, dass Dr. House „fachlich genial“ sei, seine menschlichen und kommunikativen Fähigkeiten bemängelte er jedoch als „fatal unterentwickelt“.[13] Jürgen Schäfer, Professor an der Philipps-Universität Marburg, äußerte 2008 in einem Interview, dass er einige Folgen der Serie in seinen Lehrplan aufnehmen will. „Es gibt Diagnosen, die extrem stimmig sind. Die Fälle sind teilweise so gut recherchiert, dass ich selbst manchmal nachschlagen muss“, so Schäfer.[14] 2010 wurde er für diese Lehrmethode mit dem Ars legendi-Preis ausgezeichnet.[15] Gelobt wird vor allem die Tatsache, dass seltene Krankheiten nicht sofort ausgeschlossen werden und so das Bewusstsein für sie gesteigert werden könnte. Die zynische, arrogante Art von Dr. House rücke Ärzte jedoch in ein falsches Licht und rege möglicherweise Vorurteile an. Soziale Kompetenz und Kommunikation mit den Patienten seien wichtiger Bestandteil des Arztberufs.
> [Wikipedia.de]


----------



## Terrascream (28. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Du hast den Thread bis hierher aber schon gelesen, oder?



Ich möchte es einfach nochmal von DIR erklärt bekommen was einen am Ende des Studiums einen Abiturienten mehr qualifiziert als jemand der es über Umwege geschafft, dafür aber eine Menge Vorwissen hat.


----------



## EspCap (28. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Ich möchte es einfach nochmal von DIR erklärt bekommen was einen am Ende des Studiums einen Abiturienten mehr qualifiziert als jemand der es über Umwege geschafft, dafür aber eine Menge Vorwissen hat.



Und ich möchte gerne ein Marmelade-Brötchen essen. Hab aber gerade keine Marmelade da. 

Zum Thema House gibt es übrigens jemanden, der jede Folge immer nach medizinischen Aspekten untersucht. Sehr gut gemacht 

http://www.politedissent.com/house_pd.html


----------



## Terrascream (28. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und ich möchte gerne ein Marmelade-Brötchen essen. Hab aber gerade keine Marmelade da.
> 
> Zum Thema House gibt es übrigens jemanden, der jede Folge immer nach medizinischen Aspekten untersucht. Sehr gut gemacht
> 
> http://www.politedissent.com/house_pd.html



Gratulation, dazu das es nicht einmal schaffst zu diskutieren oder wenigstens den Versuch zu unternehmen auf einen Konsens zu kommen, sondern stattdessen "flüchtest"...


----------



## EspCap (28. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Gratulation, dazu das es nicht einmal schaffst zu diskutieren oder wenigstens den Versuch zu unternehmen auf einen Konsens zu kommen, sondern stattdessen "flüchtest"...



Was gibt's da schon zu diskutieren? Es wurde haufenweise genannt hier im Thread, aber du flüchtest dich immer in dein 'Aber meine Berufserfahrung ist viel wertvoller als dieses blöde Abi'-Argument. 
Also warum sinnlos rumdiskutieren?


----------



## Terrascream (28. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was gibt's da schon zu diskutieren? Es wurde haufenweise genannt hier im Thread, aber du flüchtest dich immer in dein 'Aber meine Berufserfahrung ist viel wertvoller als dieses blöde Abi'-Argument.
> Also warum sinnlos rumdiskutieren?



Es ist wohl wirklich sinnlos es weiter zu probieren, naja was solls


----------



## Deanne (28. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Wenigstens einer der hier keine Erektion bekommt, weil er das Abi hat :>



Ich glaube kaum, dass sich hier irgendwer etwas auf sein Abitur einbildet. Ich für meinen Teil bin stolz auf meine guten Noten und die Tatsache, dass ich mein Abi locker geschafft habe. Was ist daran falsch? Und ich kenne mich mit dem Schulwesen mittlerweile ganz gut aus. Nenne mir doch bitte mal eine Stelle, wo wir uns über dich und deinen Schulabschluss erhoben haben. Ich für meinen Teil erinnere mich nicht, so etwas von mir gegeben zu haben. 

Das nützliche Wissen, welches ich im Rahmen meiner Schullaufbahn gewonnen habe, zu erwähnen, ist in keiner Form wertend.

Ganz abgesehen davon, finde ich solche Bemerkungen ziemlich unnötig und albern. Dadurch trägst du nicht dazu bei, dass man dich als Gesprächspartner besonders ernst nimmt.


----------



## Terrascream (28. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass sich hier irgendwer etwas auf sein Abitur einbildet. Ich für meinen Teil bin stolz auf meine guten Noten und die Tatsache, dass ich mein Abi locker geschafft habe. Was ist daran falsch? Und ich kenne mich mit dem Schulwesen mittlerweile ganz gut aus.
> 
> Ganz abgesehen davon, finde ich solche Bemerkungen ziemlich unnötig und albern. Dadurch trägst du nicht dazu bei, dass man dich als Gesprächspartner besonders ernst nimmt.



Überspitzung undso gell...


----------



## Deanne (28. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Überspitzung undso gell...



Schön und gut, aber ein solcher Wortlaut ist ziemlich provokativ und es wird nicht lange dauern, bis sich jemand beleidigt fühlt und im gleichen Stil zurückschießt. 
Und schon ist der Thread zu, weil die Leute unsachlich und persönlich werden. Du solltest mittlerweile wissen, wie sich so etwas hier entwickelt. 

Aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## Ol@f (28. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Ich möchte es einfach nochmal von DIR erklärt bekommen was einen am Ende des Studiums einen Abiturienten mehr qualifiziert als jemand der es über Umwege geschafft, dafür aber eine Menge Vorwissen hat.


Nach dem Studium wird es kaum noch Unterschiede geben: 
Da kommt es speziell darauf an, warum man nicht eben den geradlinigen Weg genommen hat bzw. woran es unter Umständen gehakt hat. Übrigens nach dem Studium erhält man auch die Allgemeine Hochschulreife.
Vor dem Studium gibt es einige Unterschiede: 
Einmal wieder der oben genannte Punkt: Man startet die Ausbildung / Praktika, weil es ja sonst nicht geklappt hat. -> Schlechte Schulleistung ->


> [...]'Es gibt eine positive Korrelation zwischen guter Schul- und Studienleistung. Das heißt jemand mit einem (sehr) guten Abitur absolviert sein Studium mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit erfolgreich. [...] Dass es natürlich Ausnahmefälle in beide Richtungen gibt, sollte jedem klar sein. Diese kehren den Trend einer Statistik aber nicht um!'


Ein weiterer Punkt hängt davon ab, mit welchem Abschluss(Mittlere Reife,Fachhochschulreife,fachgebundene Hochschulreife,...) du deine Ausbildung/Praktika beginnst. Gerade wenn man "nur" die Mittlere Reife hat, fehlt einem entsprechend die Oberstufe. Aber gerade in der Oberstufe fängt man erst mit "abstrakteren" Strukturen an. Physik: Spezielle Relativitätstheorie - Da glaub ich kaum, dass man das jemanden in der Mittelstufe mit Erfolg vorsetzen könnte. Religion/Philosophie: Kritische Texte / Theorien , Mathematik: Lineare Algebra /Analysis 
Die meisten Inhalte werden von den meisten in der Realität nicht mehr benötigt, jedoch lernt man im bestimmmten Maße "abstraktes Denken", was in jedem Gebiet Notwendigkeit hat.


----------



## zoizz (28. Mai 2011)

Wird Zeit, daß das Zentralabi kommt. Ich finds mies, wenn sich ein Hamburger oder NRWler mit Abi auf die gleiche Stufe mit einem Abiturienten aus Bayern oder BW stellt.


----------



## Deanne (28. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, daß das Zentralabi kommt. Ich finds mies, wenn sich ein Hamburger oder NRWler mit Abi auf die gleiche Stufe mit einem Abiturienten aus Bayern oder BW stellt.



Das kann man aber auch wieder nicht verallgemeinern. Ich kenne Klausuren, die im Abitur in BaWü geschrieben wurden und muss sagen, dass ich die als NRW-Abiturient auch locker bestanden hätte. Weil das eigene Abitur unter weniger schweren Vorraussetzungen erworben wurde, heißt das ja nicht, dass jemand weniger intelligent ist oder eine anspruchsvollere Prüfung nicht bestanden hätte. 

Man kann nicht einen süddeutschen Abiturienten neben einen Hamburger stellen und generell davon ausgehen, das ersterer mehr Wissen und im Studium eine höhere Erfolgschance hat. Die Vorraussetzungen in Süddeutschland sind auch nicht mehr die, die sie mal waren.

Wie gesagt: das Abitur sagt meiner Meinung nach nichts darüber aus, wie gebildet oder intelligent jemand ist. Es gibt genug Schüler mit Potential, die es nicht schaffen und faule Säcke, die mit viel Glück durchkommen.


----------



## Terrascream (28. Mai 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Nach dem Studium wird es kaum noch Unterschiede geben:
> Da kommt es speziell darauf an, warum man nicht eben den geradlinigen Weg genommen hat bzw. woran es unter Umständen gehakt hat. Übrigens nach dem Studium erhält man auch die Allgemeine Hochschulreife.
> Vor dem Studium gibt es einige Unterschiede:
> Einmal wieder der oben genannte Punkt: Man startet die Ausbildung / Praktika, weil es ja sonst nicht geklappt hat. -> Schlechte Schulleistung ->
> ...



Um es nicht weiter zu provozieren oder das sich jemand an gesprochen fühlt, gilt das folgende explizit für mich:
Denn ich habe mich bewusst für eine Ausbildung im medizinischen Bereich entschieden um anschließen per "Berufserfahrung" Medizin studieren zu können, wieso?
Das ist ganz einfach, ich finde in der Schule lernt man zu viel Unnötiges das ich niemals brauchen werde für meinen künftigen Berufswunsch, also habe ich den schweren aber für mich interessanteren Weg gewählt =)


----------



## Michalute (28. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RI8rCyaMNcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Ich persönlich habe eine Ausbildung gemacht und muss sagen das viele die Abitur gemacht haben und studieren wollen sehr hochnäsig sind. Was du hast gerade mal die ein qualifizierten Hauptschulabschluss oder Mittlere Reife? Es gibt genug Arbeitgeber die die Abiturienten schon von vorne rein abweisen und lieber einen nehmen wenns um Ausbildung geht *wie oben beschrieben*


@Deanne:Wie gesagt: das Abitur sagt meiner Meinung nach nichts darüber aus, wie gebildet oder intelligent jemand ist. Es gibt genug Schüler mit Potential, die es nicht schaffen und faule Säcke, die mit viel Glück durchkommen. 

Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. Mai 2011)

@Terrascream

Der Unterschied ist einfach, dass du am Ende einige Jahre älter bist als die Abiturienten, ihr aber im Endeffekt dann die gleiche Qualifikation habt (z.B. Abiturient 28, du 33 Jahre alt).
Niemand hier bildet sich was auf sein Abitur ein...du bist der einzige, der das ständig jedem mit Abi impliziert. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Abi nichts weiter als ein Mittel zum Zweck (Studium), nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Mai 2011)

Ma ne Frage an die Studenten ^^


Habt ihr schon erfahrung mit nem Wechsel des Studiengangs gemacht?

Ich merk nämlich langsam..... es ist nicht so wie ichs mir vorgestellt habe....

Denkt ihr es is ne gute Idee, sowas schon nach dem ersten Semester zu machen, oder erstma warten, obs noch besser wird?


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Mai 2011)

Ich kann nur für mich selbst sprechen: Drei Wochen Geschichte, Latein und Griechisch studiert und für doof befunden. Dann kurzerhand nach Jura gewechselt. Die Fachwechselfrist war zwar schon um, doch mit ein paar diplomatischen Worten geht das meist. Den Stoff musste ich halt selbst aufholen.

Mein Tipp: Sofort wechseln, besser wird es wohl nur selten. Etwa in Physik, wenn du die Grundlagen drauf hast und ans Forschen gehen kannst... aber sonst ist fast immer ein Wechsel besser. Lieber sofort, als x Jahre zu verplempern.


----------



## Ol@f (28. Mai 2011)

Es wäre glaub ich wichtig zu wissen, was du studierst. Ansonsten würde ich eher so früh wie möglich wechseln (max. nach 2Semestern). Einerseits wegen Bafög,Kindergeld, Erststudiengang und andererseits sieht es dann nicht merkwürdig aus, wenn du nach 2 Jahren auf einmal komplett was anderes machst. Den Studiengang zu wechseln ist ansich keine Schande, bloß sollte man dies nicht zu spät bemerken...


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Mai 2011)

Ich studiere Internet Computing in Passau und es ist der Erststudiengang.

Bafög hab ich keins

Und mit dem merkwürdig aussehen geb ich dir recht ^^


Ich hab echt vor dem Studium ewig überlegt, was ich studieren will und dann was gefunden.... is halt irgendwie son Bauchweh gefühl, des dann hinzuschmeissen, aber ihr habt schon recht... wenns einem kein Spaß macht, soll mans lassen, denn wenn man kein Spaß dran hat, kann man auch nicht gut sein ( meine meinung )


Ich würd halt wahnsinnig gern irgend was "Brotloses" wie Geschichte oder sowas machen, weils mich einfach tierisch interessiert, aber man muss halt doch darauf achten, dass am ende ne Schwarze Zahl auffm Konto steht ( trotz aller Beteuerungen )


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich studiere Internet Computing in Passau und es ist der Erststudiengang.
> 
> Ich würd halt wahnsinnig gern irgend was "Brotloses" wie Geschichte oder sowas machen, weils mich einfach tierisch interessiert, aber man muss halt doch darauf achten, dass am ende ne Schwarze Zahl auffm Konto steht ( trotz aller Beteuerungen )



Internet Computing hab ich noch nie gehört, ist das nicht auch brotlos? 




Deanne schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: das Abitur sagt meiner Meinung nach nichts darüber aus, wie gebildet oder intelligent jemand ist. Es gibt genug Schüler mit Potential, die es nicht schaffen und faule Säcke, die mit viel Glück durchkommen.



^this



Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das Abi nichts weiter als ein Mittel zum Zweck (Studium), nicht mehr und nicht weniger.




and ^that


----------



## Aventhor (31. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte nicht vor ne Diskussion zum Thema "Brauch man Abi, ist es besser, ist man ohne/mit weniger/mehr wert?" zu starten. Ich wollte einfach nur wissen ob jemand zufällig weiß ob es mir möglich ist zu studieren. Ich hab kein Abi gemacht und habe eigentlich auch nicht vor das noch zu machen. Ich bin fast 23.. bis ich mim Abi durch bin und dann noch studieren.. außerdem bin ich in der Zeit in der ich dann das Abitur mache ja wieder ausm Beruf raus. Das geht schneller als man denkt.
Also noch ein Versuch hier nochmal die Frage:




Aventhor schrieb:


> Hi. Ich hab vor zum Wintersemester nen Bachelor of Science - Druck- und Medientechnologie zu machen.
> Das Problem ist nur das es in der Zeitschrift von Verdi nen Artikel gab in dem Stand das man das an der Uni Wuppertal OHNE Abi machen kann. Man bräuchte nur ne abgeschlossene Ausbildung.
> Auf der Website der Uni steht aber das man eine "mindestens zwei jährige Ausbildung und drei Jahre Berufserfahrung im gewählten .."
> Die Sache ist nun das z.B. Mediendesigner eine schulische Ausbildung machen können, also in der Ausbildung keine Berufserfahrung sammeln können.
> ...




Falls es wichtig ist.. ich komme aus NRW. ^^
Vielleicht bekomme ich ja diesmal ne Antwort.


----------



## Ennia (31. Mai 2011)

Naja, dass hier immer ein paar an den Fragen "vorbeiposten" ist wohl normal. Ich kann dir nur soviel sagen, dass man mit einer Abgeschlossenen Lehre/Berufsausbildung sehr gut studieren kann.

Soweit ich weiß musst du folgendes erfüllen:

- Bewerbung mit allen nötigen Unterlagen + Dienstzeugnis deines Arbeitgebers
- Berufsausbildung passend zur Studiengangsrichtung (sollte wohl passen bei dir und Ausbildungen im dualen System werden sogar bevorzugt)
- positive Aufnahmeprüfung (meist nur ein Intelligenztest, also nicht was man nicht schaffen könnte)
- positive Zwischenprüfung (im ersten Semester in Deutsch, Englisch und Mathematik auf Abi-Niveau, worauf du gut vorbereitet wirst)

So hab ich es von einem Kumpel mitbekommen, der zuvor Kommunikationstechniker gelernt hat und sich dann bei einer Fachhochschule für Europäische Energiewirtschaft erfolgreich beworben hat (macht gerade seinen B.A.)


Was aber wichtig ist: Unbedingt anrufen und mit dem Studiengangsleiter sprechen! Triff dich am besten auch mit ihm, das macht einen guten Eindruck und wenn du dich gut anstellst, dann steht deinem Studienplatz eh nichts im Weg.
Du musst dich gut verkaufen und ihm weismachen, dass es für dich nichts schöneres gäbe als bei ihm zu studieren.


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Nun stelle ich die BIO LK Frage nochmal an dich nur in einer abgeänderten Form
> Was ist schädlich daran 3 Jahre Ausbildung + 3 Jahre (Inkl. 2 Jahre Fachweiterbildung) zu haben bevor ich studiere ?
> 1.Ich lerne Anatomie wesentlich intensiver
> 2.Kenne mich bereits mit diversen Medikamenten, deren Wirkungen und Nebenwirkungen aus
> ...



Was man von dir hier liest, ist teilweise wirklich nicht besonders schön. Ich hab Abitur gemacht, will ebenfalls Medizin studieren und hab in der Zwischenzeit eine Ausbildung zur Rettungsassistentin gemacht (vorher FSJ und Rettungssanitäter, auch um die Ausbildung finanzieren zu können). Den Stoff im Bio LK scheinst du kaum zu kennen - ich für meinen Teil hatte schon einiges an Fachwissen, was ich in meiner Ausbildung sehr gut nutzen konnte (Neurobiologie, Zellatmung, Vererbungslehre und und und). 
Schädlich ist an meiner Ausbildung sicherlich überhaupt nichts - das FSJ hätte ich auch gemacht, wenn mein Abi dementsprechend gut ausgefallen wäre, damit ich den NC gemeistert hätte. Allerdings ist das Fachwissen, was man während der Ausbildung und beruflichen Erfahrung erhält, nur ein Bruchteil dessen, was einen im Medizinstudium erwartet. Und wie es in einem Krankenhaus zugeht, sollte man spätestens in seinen 3 Monaten Pflegepraktikum erfahren.
Mir persönlich hat die Ausbildung und Berufserfahrung sicherlich auch einiges an Fachwissen gebracht, was ich allerdings im Studium deutlich detaillierter nochmal aufarbeiten werden muss (komischer Satzbau). Viel eher habe ich etwas gelernt, was ich für medizinische Berufe für unabdinglich halte: Sozialkompetenz. Der Umgang mit Patienten, denen es wirklich schlecht geht. Der Umgang mit Angehörigen, deren Vater/Schwester/Ehemann/Freundin man gerade erfolglos reanimiert hat. So etwas lernt man in keiner Ausbildung und in keinem Studium, sondern nur im Berufsleben. Und sorry, aber nichts ist dafür besser geeignet als der Rettungsdienst, wenn man auch mal 3 Stunden mit einem Unfallopfer im Auto sitzt, der gerade in die Reha gefahren wird, vor ein paar Wochen aus dem Koma erwacht ist und feststellen musste, dass er keine Beine mehr hat. Anfangs wusste ich bei vielen Patienten einfach nicht, was ich sagen sollte oder welche Gesprächsthemen sich eignen, ob der Patient überhaupt reden will etc. Mittlerweile besitze ich doch eine recht gute Menschenkenntnis und komme auch mit eher schweigsamen Patienten ins Gespräch. Die psychische Betreuung eines Patienten ist nicht weniger wichtig als die medizinische - was du ja auch wissen solltest, da du in einem medizinischen Beruf arbeitest.
Außerdem lernt man in einer solchen Ausbildung (und auch hier halte ich die Notaufnahme, den Rettungsdienst, Intensivstationen und den OP für geeigneter als die "normale" Krankenpflege auf Normalstationen) schonmal, mit schwierigen Situationen umzugehen - erneut das Beispiel der erfolglosen Reanimation (was jetzt nicht heißen soll, dass Reanimationen nicht auch auf Normalstationen vorkommen können). Nach meiner ersten erfolglosen Rea war ich wirklich fertig, habe aber einen Weg gefunden, damit umzugehen - quasi eine Art "Schema" für die Erhaltung meines guten Geisteszustandes, wenn man es so nennen mag. Mit Sicherheit bin ich nach meinem Studium in dieser Hinsicht reifer als jemand, der nach dem Abi ohne jede Berufserfahrung angefangen hat, Medizin zu studieren und bis zu seinem Pflegepraktikum bzw. seinen Famulaturen noch nie mit schwierigen Situationen in Kontakt kam.
Noch dazu ist die Krankenpflege meiner Meinung nach recht ungeeignet, wenn es darum geht, zu lernen, schwierige Entscheidungen zu treffen. Wenn bei uns kein Notarzt da ist, ist kein Notarzt da und du bist auf dich und deinen eventuell schlechter qualifizierten Kollegen gestellt. Im Krankenhaus hingegen ist irgendwo immer ein Arzt, der die Entscheidungen trifft.

Damit möchte ich sagen, dass gerade für ein Medizinstudium eine gewisse Berufserfahrung mit Sicherheit nicht von Nachteil ist - das meiste Fachwissen jedoch kann man fast in die Tonne treten, weil man's im Studium eh noch viel, viel detaillierter lernen muss.

Ich bilde mir auch keineswegs was darauf ein, Abitur zu haben. Meine Mutter zum Beispiel hätte das Abi locker machen können - hatte dazu aber keine Gelegenheit, weil sie im Heim groß wurde und es hieß "Du machst den Hauptschulabschluss und danach eine Ausbildung und fertig." Ein Abiturzeugnis, egal mit welcher Note, sagt jedoch nichts über die Intelligenz eines Menschen aus.




Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das Abi hat meines Erachtes nur einen Zweck: Auslese. Das ist das Gute. Klingt zwar fies, aber wer wirklich ohne Abi studieren will, der schafft es auch über Umwege - etwa mit Berufsqualifikationen. Das ist ja gut und verständlich. Doch wer lieber so lala vor sich hinstudieren will, kann es ohne Abi vergessen. Wobei es auch genug Abiturienten gibt, die auf diese Art studieren.
> 
> In der Zeit war unlängst ein Artikel, dass viele ihren Berufswunsch von TV-Serien abhängig machen. Sprich: Wer Scrubs und Dr. House guckt, will Arzt werden, wer Gerichtsshows und anderen Kram guckt, will Richter oder Staatsanwalt werden, wobei in beiden Fällen die Shows mit der Realität nicht einmal minimal übereinstimmen. Und die, die dafür am empfänglichsten sind, sind die Hauptschüler, die kaum den Abschluss geschafft haben, aber überzeugt davon sind, Arzt oder Anwalt zu werden. Was wäre an den Unis los, wenn die alle einfach so studieren dürften.



Davon hab ich auch schonmal gelesen. Bei mir ist es eher witzig, dass ich Dr. House und Scrubs ganz furchtbar fand, als ich noch zur Schule ging und Medizin studieren wollte. Erst, seit ich im Rettungsdienst arbeite, guck ich beides unheimlich gerne. Beides ist einfach nette Abendunterhaltung, wobei ich manche Folgen von Scrubs wirklich toll finde und manche Dinge gesagt werden, die mir persönlich als angehende Medizinstudentin schonmal zu Denken geben, in Bezug auf den Verlust von Patienten etc. Nur wegen Arztserien ein Medizinstudium in Betracht zu ziehen, finde ich unheimlich lächerlich. Ich trink auch gern ein Gläschen Wein, aber möchte mir das Leben als Winzer nicht unbedingt zutrauen ^^


----------



## Aventhor (31. Mai 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort Ennia  endlich was hilfreiches.  Dann werde ich die Tage wohl mal Anrufen und wenns geht sofort einen Termin vereinbaren. Um aufgenommen zu werden muss man eh ein "Beratungsgespräch" führen ^^


----------



## Ol@f (31. Mai 2011)

Aventhor schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort Ennia  endlich was hilfreiches.  Dann werde ich die Tage wohl mal Anrufen und wenns geht sofort einen Termin vereinbaren. Um aufgenommen zu werden muss man eh ein "Beratungsgespräch" führen ^^


Ruf doch einfach mal bei der Uni an...


----------

